# My kitten growling at me!



## Ejentoft (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi y'all! How you doing?
So, I have a kitten. He is 12 weeks old, i have had him for a week now. And for a couple of days ago he started growling at me and my significant other. Everytime he is in the bathroom, or under the couch, or when he is in the litter box or if he is under something. I tried to tell him a firm NO, but after 1 sec he starts again. Like: 1 sec on, 1 sec off, 1 sec on, 1 sec off. And that if I tell him no or not. He just growls in 1 sec and then stop and then again. 

It is seriously annoying and heartbreaking. What can I do to make him stop?


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

It's his way of getting your attention.
He might be just frightened as he is in a strange place. You have only had him a week.
I would play with him and give him lots of attention.
He needs lots of love and cuddles.
Telling him off will only frighten him even more.

Toys are a good way of interacting with your kitten.
Go for the wand ones they love them. Don't leave wand toys alone with kittens just in case they become entangled in the string.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Please don't raise your voice to your kitten, as it will only frighten and confuse him. He is only growling as a way of expressing how anxious and unsure he is, in a strange new place with people he doesn't know

When he growls he is telling you to *back off* as he can't yet handle you getting too close to him all the time. After all it is only a week ago he left the safe cosy haven he had with his mum and his siblings! Imagine how you would feel in his place.

Please be patient and give him as long as he needs to gain his self confidence and trust you and your OH.

As previous posters have said, play with him using *arms length* toys, such as wands or throwing little balls for him to chase. Let him come to you *if he wants to*. Don't force his pace. Don't pick him up if he growls. Also make sure he has some safe places around the house he can go to, to be quiet and on his own when he needs to. Cats often deal with stress by withdrawing and sleeping.

Develop a regular routine for him, in terms of set mealtimes, bedtimes and getting-up times, as cats thrive on these kind of routines and it will help him feel more settled.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

He is still so young and only been with you for 1 week, hes prob still missing mom and his litter mates, lots of talking to him , lots of toys to occupy his mind and most of all lots of cuddles and fuss, he will soon settle down for sure, that last thing you should be doing is raising your voice as he is frightened enough as it is, raising your voice will only scare him even more. be patient all will be fine very soon...........Chris


----------



## The Minkey (Feb 6, 2012)

I'd just add to that by saying don't force cuddles on him either. He needs to get used to your presence and his new environment first. I'd imagine his nervous system is on high alert at the moment, and the growling probably means he still feels unsafe/threatened so when he does it, give him some time out and allow him to come to you rather than the other way round. Good luck.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Agree with everything that's been said.

I mean no offence to the OP, but I don't understand why people come on the forum saying things like 'I got my kitten last week and I don't get cuddles/they hide/they growl/they won't eat/they won't come near me'. If you think about it logically, would you be comfortable living with someone after only knowing them a week? No, so why should a cat? Cats are not dogs, they do not automatically adore the pack leader, you have to work hard to gain their trust and love, and everything *must* be taken at their own pace.


----------

